

Browser Battery Life - vivekv
http://daringfireball.net/linked/2015/07/31/safari-chrome-battery-life

======
bhhaskin
The main issue with chrome is that it is trying to be too much. Its a web
browser sure, but it is also an application framework.

~~~
vivekv
Aren't most modern browsers evolving in the same pattern?

